# Top 10 Spices And Herbs That Are Safe For Dogs



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

If you like to keep healthy, you’re probably already familiar with some of the ways in which herbs and spices can be used to treat common maladies. What you may not know, however, is that many of these same herbs and spices can be beneficial for your dog. While it’s easy to merely buy your doggo mass-produced pet food and never think about what you feed the pup again, that’s a mistake. Dogs deserve a thoughtfully composed diet too! 

Read More>>


----------

